# Can't delete Ares



## tweety daughter (Apr 10, 2007)

My son recently downloaded Ares, and we want to delete it. It does not show up in the Control panel Add or delete programs, but only in the Programs file on My computer. When I try to delete it I get a message that says Cannot delete Ares. Access denied. Make sure disk is not full or write protected and file is not currently in use.
we also keep getting a pop up from our virus software (Trend micro) that says a threat has been detected as an application keeps trying to access our computer. The threat is Ares.
What should I do?

Thanks,
Sandy


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

You gotta get rid of that garbage. And after you do I would change any passwords you use for any critical purposes.

Try this app (the free version) and see what it does. It's a decent app to have and is well reviewed.

http://www.emsisoft.com/en/software/free/

There is also this, but it sounds too easy.

http://www.spywaredb.com/remove-ares/


----------



## tweety daughter (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks, Mystic eyes. What a pain. I went to the spywaredb.com site, downloaded it and ran the scan. It said it found all sorts of low and medium level threats but you have to buy the software for them to remove the threats. Don't you hate when that happens? There were also instructions for how to remove Ares manually, but they make no sense to me.

Below listed processes registry entries files are part of this spyware. To manually get rid of it, follow these instructions (at your own risk).Ares Removal Instructions 
Kill the following processes
ares.exe 
Delete these registry entries
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run\ares

Remove the following files
ares.exe in Program Files\ares\

Does any of that make sense to you? I am also downloading the other free software you recommended, so hopefully it will be more helpful.

sandy


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> I am also downloading the other free software you recommended, so hopefully it will be more helpful.


Report back.


----------



## rka0 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hello tweety daughter. p2p downloads are fraught with dangers and should be avoided anyhow you could try deletng it with this small utility.
http://ccollomb.free.fr/unlocker/


----------

